#  Krankheiten >   Gallenkolik nach Gallenblasenentfernung >

## Stefannn

Hallo! 
Ich habe da ein riesiges Problem: Mir wurde vor 4 Wochen die Gallenblase entfernt, jedoch leide ich noch immer unter Koliken.
Letzte Woche eine, gestern sogar drei an einem Tag (hatte ich bis dato noch nie!!). 
Zur Vorgeschichte: 
Ich bin 23. Seit meinem 19. Lebensjahr litt ich under sporadischen Gallenkoliken. War damit mehrmals im Krankenhaus, die Ärzte haben mich durchgecheckt, Blutabnahme, Ultraschall, usw. aber NICHTS gefunden.
Dann war erstmal ein paar Jahre komplett Ruhe, keine Probleme.... 
Bin daraufhin nach einer erneuten Kolik im Januar diesen Jahres zum Internisten gegangen (auf eigene Faust), der hat sofort gesehen, das meine Gallenblase voll mit Gallengrieß sitzt und dann ging alles ganz schnell.
Die Gallenblase war bereits chronisch entzündet und musste dringend raus, das hat auch alles ohne Probleme geklappt, aber nun habe ich die gleichen Beschwerden wie vorher.
Es ist fast sogar noch schlimmer, da es nun viel öfter auftritt. 
Ist sowas normal, kann sowas sein? 
Habe im Netz gelesen, das noch winzige Rest-Steine im Gallengang sitzen können (was bei mir sicher gut sein kann)

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Stefann, 
das war jetzt auch mein erster Gedanke. Es ist tatsächlich gut möglich, daß irgendwo in einem Gallengang ein Stein oder Grieß sitzt, der beider OP übersehen wurde. Da kann man dem Operateur erst mal keinen Vorwurf machen, die Leber ist ein recht großes Organ und unter Op Verhältnissen nicht unbedingt voll einsehbar. Man kann jetzt aber mit Ultraschall feststellen, ob und wo sich die Steinchen befinden.
Ist aber auch möglich, daß sich aus der Gallenblasenentzündung eine Hepatitis entwickelt hat. Ich möchte dir jetzt aber keine Angst machen, so etwas passiert, ist aber seltener.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß du zur Nachuntersuchung einbestellt bist? Dann kannst du deine Probleme vor Ort schildern. Bis dahin ist eine fettarme Ernährung angebracht. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Stefannn

Fettreich ernähre ich mich nicht, im Gegenteil. Aber ich hatte gerade eben schon wieder eine kleine Kolik und das macht mir nun wirklich Sorgen.  
Die Koliken scheinen immer eine Stunde nach dem Essen (egal was ich esse) aufzutreten.  
War letzte Woche nach der Kolik zum Internisten. Der meinte, es wäre nur eine einmalige Sache gewesen (vermutete er zumindest). Hat auch auf dem Ultraschall nichts an Steinen gesehen (ich hatte jedoch viele kleine Steine, diese sind vermutlich auch nicht so einsehbar wie die großen?). 
Gestern war ich dann noch mal beim Arzt hier im Ort, der an dem Tag Notdienst hatte. Der hat nochmal Ultraschall durchgeführt, konnte aber nichts erkennen.
Er riet mir, bei erneutem Auftreten ins Krankenhaus zu gehen wegen Blutuntersuchung.
Leider hab ich das in der Vergangenheit auch schon gemacht. Und das Ergebnis war immer das gleiche: Nichts feststellbar...

----------


## Christiane

Könnte es sein, daß du irgendetwas Blähendes gegessen hast? Das wäre auch eine denkbare Ursache für deine Koliken.
Ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da muß ein Arzt ran.

----------


## Claudia

Hallo Stefannn, 
würde mich ja mal interessieren, was aus deinen Beschwerden geworden ist. 
Vor knapp 4 Wochen wurde mir die Gallenblase entfernt, in den letzten beiden Wochen hatte ich 3 heftige Schmerzattacken ( Koliken? ), schlimmer als vor der OP. Noch wünsche ich mir nur, dass diese Syptome wieder verschwinden! 
Hoffentlich geht es dir inzwischen wieder gut.

----------


## So Nicht!

Hallo Stefannn und Claudia, 
wenn keine andere Ursache vorliegt für Eure Kolik, dann fragt jeweils Euren Arzt ob Ihr Flohsamenschalen als bindende Ballaststoffe zu Euch nehmen könnt.
Und fragt ihn auch was er von Artischocken als Lipidsenker hält.
Ich vermute bei Euch beiden einen erhöhten Cholsterin- oder Lipidhaushalt. Fragt also auch danach...  
Gute Genesung

----------


## Claudia

Hallo, 
da bin ich wieder. 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp, meine Cholesterinwerte waren aber in Ordnung. 
Nach meinem Eintrag traten noch einige dieser sehr schmerzhaften "Koliken" auf, jetzt ist aber seit ein paar Wochen Ruhe. Und das bleibt hoffentlich so! 
Mir geht´s ohne Gallenblase jedenfalls gut, ich vertrage alle Speisen und Getränke.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Claudia, 
schön das es Dir besser geht. 
Da die Koliken jetzt schon längere Zeit nicht mehr aufgetreten sind, würde ich die nach der OP aufgetretenen unter "Nachwehen" verbuchen. 
Wenn Deine Gallenblase Deinem Körper mehr geschadet als genützt hat, dann hat er ja jetzt ein Problem weniger. 
Hoffe jetzt mit Dir, dass Die Koliken Schnee von Gestern waren und somit jetzt Ruhe ist.
Auch essenstechnisch scheint es Dir jetzt besser als vor der OP zu gehen. Also voller Erfolg. Freue mich mit Dir. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Berlinfan

Koliken nach Gallen OP können aber auch Nierenkoliken sein. Sie fühlen sich ähnlich wie Gallenkoliken an. Auch ist sehr oft, dass nach Gallensteinen OP , auch Nierensteine da sind, bzw. Beschwerden verursachen. 
Nach meiner Gallenblasenentfernung hatte ich über zwei Jahre lang, täglich irgendwelche Probleme.

----------


## Freche Hexe

*Oh weh,das hört sich ja gar nicht so schön an.Ich habe nehmlich auch Probleme mit Gallensteinen und mein Mann sagt schon ewig,ich solle mir das machen lassen.Nur nachdem was ich hier so lese,habe ich ja noch weniger Lust mich behandeln zu lassen.*  *VG Hexe*

----------


## Berlinfan

@ freche Hexe 
ich persönlich würde (nach meinen jetzigen erfahrungen) soooooo lange wie nur irgendwie möglich mit einer gallen OP warten. aber es kommt drauf an, welcher art die beschwerden sind. 
ich hatte ungefähr 8 jahre (weiss nicht mehr genau wie lange wirklich) das wissen dass ich gallensteine habe. in dieser zeit hatte ich nur 2 koliken. einmal sind die ganz milde gewesen, nach/durch bewegung innerhalb kurzer zeit weg gewesen. das andere mal habe ich zwar den notarzt gerufen (nachst) aber auch eher, weil ich halb müde, noch ganz benebelt vom wenig schlaf mit den koliken kreislaufprobleme bekommen habe. ansonsten hatte ich keine problem, okay, ich konnte zwar speisen mit mohn und grüne gurke nicht essen, davon wurde mir übel. aber wenn man weiss, was man nicht verträgt, kann man es ja weg lassen. 
die gallen OP habe ich eher ohne zu überlegen gemacht, die ärztin hatte mir dazu geraten, war wegen was ganz anderem ( sportunfall) bei ihr.
ich habe einfach aus einer laune raus so nach dem Motto, man könnte ja mal , "ist ja nichts weiter" die OP machen lassen. 
mir gings nach OP 10 tage lang sehr gut, aber dann stellten sich unmengen von problemen ein. ich hatte mit dem gas ungefähr ein halbes jahr probleme, (konnte nur mit sehr erhöhtem oberkörper schlafen, hab fast im bett gesessen. normaler weise schlafe ich ganz flach) konnte nicht auf der rechten seite liegen, hatte oft mals schmerzen in den schultern, konnte schwer atmen.... 
2 jahre lang fast täglich durchfall, rippen drücken , sehr laute darmgeräusche, jucken am körper... zwerchfellproblem bedingt durch OP..... und noch anderes. da gabs keine hilfe oder tipps von ärzten, sondern nur komisches gelächle und die aussage, ich bilde mir alles nur ein. 
gesundheitliche probleme die ich jetzt noch habe, vermute ich auch irgendwie im zusammenhang mit der fehlenden galle. 
bei mir wäre auf alle fälle noch zeit gewesen, bevor eine OP wirklich nötig wäre.  
ABER kommt bei jedem drauf an. bei z.B. wer oft koliken hat, da würde ich auf alle fälle die galle entfernen lassen. weil koliken können sehr gefährlich werden.

----------


## Freche Hexe

Hallo Berlinfan
Nach deiner Beschreibung ist dann eins für mich sicher.Ich warte solange es eben geht mit einer Gallen OP.Hinzu kommt eh noch das ich Familie,einen Hundewelpen und Katzen habe.Da geht man nicht mal eben einfach so ins KH,lässt sich operieren und fällt tagelang aus..... :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
Meine Koliken sind,wenn ich sie bekomme,schon recht heftig.Ich helfe mir dann immer ganz schnell selbst mit einer Schmerztablette und ner Wärmflasche.Die Koliken kommen sporadisch,wenn ich viel Stress,Ärger hatte oder einfach das falsche gegessen habe,so alle paar Monate mal...... 
Beim letzten mal hatte ich noch eine akute Gastritis dabei,der Arzt entnahm mir Blut und schon schlugen die Alarmglocken.Schlechte Leberwerte,zurückzuführen auf die Gallenkolik.Der Arzt wollte zwar nochmal sicher gehen und ne Woche später nochmal Blut abnehmen,ich muß aber zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich gar ned mehr hin bin. :shy_5new: 
Ich dachte,das fehlt jetzt noch das der dich ins KH packt.Na ja,mir gings ja auch wieder gut und die Koliken geben bis jetzt ja auch Ruhe. :d_smily_tooth:  
Manchmal bin ich am überlegen.....
Die Koliken enstehen ja weil der vermeintliche Gallenstein durch die Gänge wandert.Hmmmm,dann muß er ja irgendwann einmal ankommen und somit Schluß sein mit den Wanderungen und Koliken......Das wäre ja echt ne schöne Sache,dann hätte sich ja das Thema Gallenprobleme erledigt....

----------


## Berlinfan

@ freche Hexe 
ich will dir aber auf keinem fall von einer OP abraten. bei öfters und starken koliken würde ich eher *JA* zur OP sagen. 
okay, wenn du weiss, wie du dir bei einer kolik helfen kannst, dann ist das ja kein problem.  
bewegung hilft bei koliken aber besser als sich hin zu legen. 
was ich zu koliken weiss, stimmt es erst mal, dass bei koliken steine abgehen.
es stimmt auch, die verlassen den körper auf natürlichem weg. wenn sie raus sind, ist diese kolik erst mal vorbei. 
hier gibts aber auch noch ein ABER (ich will dir jetzt aber keine angst machen) 
es kann auch vorkommen, dass die steine nicht den körper verlassen können, weil der abgegangene stein zu groß ist, nicht durch die gallengänge passt,stecken bleibt...  was dann noch schlimmere gesundheitliche probleme gibt. ja okay, dann muss man eben notbehandelt werden, meist ist da auch noch ein spielraum für vorhanden bis es total gefährlich wird..  
obwohl notbehandlungen meist  noch schlimmer sind, als ne normale geplante OP. 
meist ist auch, dass viele steine auf mal in der gallenblase sind, du kannst also täglich steinabgänge und koliken habe. auch werden immer wieder neue gebildet....darum haben ja auch viele menschen immer wieder  neue koliken.  
darum schrieb ich ja, es kommt wirklich drauf an, mit was man besser klar kommt, ob mit koliken oder mit eventuellen problemen nach der OP. 
ich schrieb ja, bei mir gabs eigentlich gar keine wirklichen probleme mit den steinen, bei mir wäre daher noch sehr viel zeit gewesen. 
aber ich weiss, mit koliken auf dauer, oder öfters wäre ich gleich gar nicht klar gekommen. nur vielliecht hätte ich ja auch gar keine weiteren koliken bekommen. bei mir wäre auf alle fälle ein noch abwarten möglich gewesen. 
und natürlich kann es auch sein, dass du nach einer OP überhaupt keine gesundheitlichen problem hast.

----------


## Freche Hexe

Uhi uhi uhi,was für ein Großflächiges Thema :loser_3_cut: 
Ich hatte mich auch nur kurz damit auseinandergesetzt als es aktuell für mich war. 
Ich denke wenn der Doc sagt,es geht nimmer,das ich es dann auch machen lasse.Am liebsten wäre mir dabei natürlich das es ambulant gehen würde.
Ich hatte auch was von zertrümmern der Steine gehört aber wie gesagt,mich nicht weiter damit auseinandergesetzt. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden hier,der weiß wie sowas funktioniert :Huh?: ?? 
Hmmm,mag sein das ich zb. weniger Probleme nach ner OP hätte aber irgendwie ist das ja schon alles sehr abschreckend. :loser_3_cut:  
Mal schaun wie sich das weiterentwickelt.Ich hoffe jedenfalls das mir die OP erspart bleibt......

----------


## Justitia

@ freche Hexe, 
hat man bei Dir denn überhaupt schon Gallensteine nachgewiesen? 
Es gibt ja auch noch andere Ursachen, die heftige Schmerzen verursachen können.
Bezüglich der erhöhten Leberwerte würde ich da aber schon mal Gewißheit haben wollen ob diese jetzt wieder normwertig sind. 
MfG    Justitia

----------


## Freche Hexe

Ja der Doc hat nen Ultraschall gemacht und mindestens einen Stein gesehen.Darauf hin dann eben noch die Blutabnahme,da er sich nicht einfach nur mit der Gastritis abfinden wollte.Meine Schmerzbeschreibung,auch das ich sie immer schon mal habe(Koliken)war im wohl für eine Gastritis zu heftig.

----------


## Justitia

Wie Du bereits schon gehört hast gibt es auch die Möglichkeit der Steinzertrümmerung mittels Stoßwellen. Dies kannst Du hier nachlesen: http://www.chirurgie-portal.de/inner...lensteine.html 
Es gibt auch gegebenenfalls die Möglichkeit der medikamentösen Steinauflösung. Es muß also nicht immer gleich die Gallenblase operativ entfernt werden. 
MfG  Justitia

----------


## Freche Hexe

Hallo
Vielen Dank für diesen sehr informativen Link.
Diese Behandlungsmethode wäre wirklich eine Alternative zu einer OP.
Ich denke aber,bevor man sich zu dieser Methode der Steinentfernung entschließt,sollte man sich wirklich sehr gründlich informieren.Weil ja auch geschrieben steht,das eine evt.OP nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann. 
Ich danke dir jedenfalls erst mal für die Info und werde,falls es wieder akut ist,mal mit meinem HA darüber sprechen. 
Viele Grüße
Hexe

----------


## Ina71

Hallo
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen. Mir wurde am 6.01.2009 die Gallenblase entfernt. Ich hatte 3 Jahre lang Kolliken, die zum Schluß immer schlimmer wurden und schon wöchentlich auftraten. So entschloß ich mich zur OP. Da wurde mir die Gallenblase mit Steinen entfernt. Die OP verlief gut und auch danach ging es mir ganz gut. Außer Wundschmerzen (hat man bei jeder Bauch-OP) und Schmerzen in der Schulter war alles okay. Nach 2 Wochen bekam ich wieder meine erste Kollik, und bis jetzt jede Woche eine. Die sind zwar nicht so heftig wie vorher, aber es ist genauso wie vor der OP. Es fängt mit Magenschmerzen an und danach tut mir die ganze rechte Seite weh.(ca. 20 min.) Am Wochenende hatte ich sogar 3 Kolliken hintereinander. Wer von Euch hat auch dieselben Probleme, oder davon gehört. :zd_bye_3_cut:  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Ina71

Hallo
Mir wurde am 6.01.2009 die gallenblase mit Steinen entfernt. Habe seit 2 Wochen nach der OP auch wieder Kolliken. Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen wie es Dir heute geht. Hast Du die schrecklichen Kolliken immer noch?

----------


## Superman

Hallo, 
mal ein paar Fakten: 
Die Galle ist eine Flüssigkeit, die in der Leber produziert wird. Sie besteht aus Wasser und einigen Feststoffen. Eigentlich sollten die Feststoffe im Wasser gelöst sein. Es kann aber passieren, dass die Feststoffe aneinander kleben, das sind dann die Gallensteine. Je länger die Galle "steht", desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Gallensteine entstehen.  
Ob sich Gallensteine bilden, hängt hauptsächlich von der Veranlagung ab. In Gewissen Grenzen hat man aber Einflussmöglichkeiten: Besonders fettarmes Essen fördert die Entstehung von Gallensteinen, ebenso fettiges Essen. Außerdem schnelles Abnehmen (mehr als 0,5 Kilo pro Woche) und zu wenig trinken, auch Fasten kann die Gallensteinbildung fördern. 
Am besten macht man es vorbeugend, denn wenn sich einmal Gallensteine gebildet haben, bekommt man sie mit gutem Essen und viel trinken nicht mehr aufgelöst.  
Gallensteine entstehen meistens in der Gallenblase, weil die Galle dort einige Stunden aufbewahrt wird. Solange die Steine dort bleiben, ist das kein Problem, sie stören überhaupt nicht. 10-15% aller Menschen haben Gallensteine, aber niemals Probleme damit. 
Erst wenn die Steine sich lösen - und das machen eher die kleineren - kommen sie in den Gallengang. Wenn dieser verstopft wird, gibt es die bekannten Gallenkoliken. 
Behandeln kann man Gallensteinprobleme auf unterschiedliche Arten:
1) Mit Medikamenten, die Gallensteine auflösen. Das ist ein ziemlich langsamer Vorgang. Er ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man nur wenig und kleine Gallensteine hat. 
2) Mit der Entfernung der Gallenblase (Operation). Dabei werden logischerweise auch die Gallensteine entfernt, die in der Gallenblase sind. Diese Operation kann aber NICHT die Gallensteine entfernen, die sich bereits gelöst haben und im Gallengang liegen. 
Die Operation senkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich neue Gallensteine bilden, weil die Galle nicht mehr so lange steht. Es ist aber trotzdem möglich, dass sich neue Gallensteine im Gallengang bilden. Wenn das so ist, hat die Operation wenig gebracht. Das weiß man aber erst hinterher und es ist ziemlich selten. 
3) Mit ERCP (eine Art erweiterte Magenspiegelung) kann man Gallensteine im Gallengang feststellen und aus dem Gallengang holen. Nachteil der ERCP ist das Risiko von Blutungen (besonders wenn der Ausgang des Gallengangs mit einem Schnitt erweitert wird) und ein 10%-iges Risiko einer Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung. 
Wenn man sicher alle Gallensteine entfernen will, muss man die Entfernung der Gallenblase mit einer ERCP kombinieren. Lässt man die ERCP weg, kann es noch zu ein paar Kolliken durch die Gallensteine im Gallengang kommen. Stecken diese Steine dauerhaft fest, ist eine Entfernung mittels ERCP unumgänglich. Lösen sich die Steine und bilden sich keine neuen, hat man dauerhaft Ruhe. 
Gruß
Andrea

----------

